
Why are streets so dirty near the HQ of Y Combinator SF? - julienreszka
https://www.google.com/maps/place/Y+Combinator+SF/@37.7812133,-122.4084049,3a,56.6y,265.17h,84.35t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1s1ku0w7U6vcS-c98rvj9RLQ!2e0!7i16384!8i8192!4m5!3m4!1s0x80858084197e9ff9:0xa9218d61ca39a0b0!8m2!3d37.7815201!4d-122.4076003
======
db48x
That's pretty normal looking. The street isn't actually dirty, but it is
cracked and worn; it needs to be resurfaced and painted. A power washer would
do a lot of good for the sidewalks though, and they probably haven't scrapped
up the gum in a few years.

------
gruglife
Welcome to SF!

